# will we wont we



## tinamammy1974 (May 29, 2008)

Hi there im new to this so please bare with me,looking to move in the next year to cyprus ,but which part i cant make up my mind .3 kids aged 17 10 and 2 and partner who works away in lybia half the year.I dont drive and therefor would need to locate near a primary school,any ideas please feel free ,all info most appreciated .Would be looking to rent 4 bedroom place preferably with pool.All adivice greatly appericated cheers


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here because you had some questions about location and I thought you'd get a better response here.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi there, have a look at my link there is imfo on schools and you will see where they are then look at the area nr by you will need to be near town for lots of resons if you dont drive paphos has a large expat it is more all year round some other places almost close in winter.
some of the schools have bus pick up . good luck


----------



## tinamammy1974 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link, helped a lot with schooling thats for sure.theres so much do sort out but theres going to be no stopping now full steam ahead.If we dont do it now we'el never do it then it'l be regrets if we dont at least give it a try. HOUSING rent unfurnished or furnished as we wont buy until were 100% sure if its going to be for us.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck yes lots to sort more so with kids, but lots have done it.
yes rent fist till you are sure. We went on holis for years(hubby born there RAF) then as bought a one bed apartment for holis 2004 and to let out too get on ladder. Now we are ready to go after july holiday will sell up here and go for it,Try to keep apartment as its good rental hope to get something just outside paphos We may rent till we see or build what we want. 
scarry but you must try
allthe best Tricia


----------



## tinamammy1974 (May 29, 2008)

thanks synthia for moving me to the correct place as i said new to this so thats great help.


----------



## tinamammy1974 (May 29, 2008)

thanks yummymummy150 ,hope all goes well for you keep in touch .


----------

